# how much is a mac makeover?



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

just been wondering. tia


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 13, 2006)

It seems to vary between different stores and counters.  Here in London at the Pro Store a one hour session is £25 fully refundable against products purchased that day.  Some counters don't seem to give discounts against purchases while others do.  Your best bet, to be honest, is to contact the store or counter where you are interested in having a makeover and ask them.  You could even ask several near you and see which offers the best deal.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 13, 2006)

Nordstrom, Saks and Neimans never charged me for the makeover although I always bought a ton of stuff after, it wasn't required. Macy's on the other hand requires a $35 (or is it $40?) purchase. I've had makeovers in California if that helps


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Nordstrom, Saks and Neimans never charged me for the makeover although I always bought a ton of stuff after, it wasn't required. Macy's on the other hand requires a $35 (or is it $40?) purchase. I've had makeovers in California if that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yep that helps! thanks a bunch...


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

Usually for the Eye Demo you have to purchase $40 worth of stuff. Im not sure about a full makeover but if you can catch an event its free


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 13, 2006)

Makeovers are usually free here and we don't have to buy things from the look but I always do.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 13, 2006)

my MA's love me and they gave me an entire make over just because i bought a paint lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i have heard them say that the general rule of thumb is $40 of stuff. i guess it just depends


----------



## IheartMAC (Sep 13, 2006)

Where I work (Dillard's), with a booked appointment or during an event, there is a $40 min. purchase. If you just walk up, there is no min. purchase but if other customers need help, we let you know that we will need to walk away to help those customers as well. So basically, it's not an uninterrupted time. Hope this helps.


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Sep 13, 2006)

Here (Minneapolis area) they request a 3 item purchase, but have never said that it has to be a certain amount. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah Im always afraid of the MA's thinking Im "ghetto" or rude if I dont buy something. I feel bad too because they are there to sell so I dont like wasting their time if I know I dont have any intentions on buying anything.


----------



## fash10nista (Sep 14, 2006)

Last weekend, I was at my fave mall (of the moment!), Hillsdale in San Mateo, CA and happened to come across a MAC event right in the middle of the first floor. I happened to overhear the SA mention it was the Untamed and Rockoco collection launch at that location. I asked her how much for the makeover, she said it was around $50 worth of items, not necessarily from the collection/s.
I guess it varies from location to location. (shrugs)


----------



## a914butterfly (Sep 15, 2006)

in my local macy's mac counter there is no charge for a makeover, but they expect you to buy $50.00 worth of makeup afterwards


----------

